# SEVERE long lasting round ligament pain, anyone?



## Melisa1985

I'm suffering so bad, my pregnancy has become a misery. I get these pains on left or right side, going all the way down to my pelvis area and it's so sharp like a knife stabbing me repeatedly and I can't walk at all, there has been times where my husband had to carry me to the bed to lay down bc i just couldn't move at all. It lasts for hours, or sometimes all day, all night, I can never know how long it will last. One hit me last night at like 11 pm and all night it was hurting so bad, just moving in bed hurts so bad. I get up to pee and the pain worsens every time I urinate. Not sure why that is happening. The doctors have checked me and the baby, they can't find nothing wrong with me or the baby, so they claim the baby is safe and not to worry. 2 doctors claim it might be severe round ligament pains, but neither were 100% sure. They are all guessing and it's driving me nuts. I was reading online of some other women having it severe. 

I'm in so much PAIN and MISERY, I just keep thinking how am I gonna make it through the next 20 weeks. Does round ligament pain ever stop during pregnancy? Anyone experience it this severe? 
I had a UTI and took pills for it, so it can't be from that. Plus it usually starts from me sitting and getting up, or laying down and getting up, it just hits me out of nowhere. than I go urinate and it just gets worse even. 
I also have a Strep B infection, which I'm being treated for, but I doubt it's from that. One doctor said anything could be possible, the other one said it's def. not from that. 

I'm going crazy, I have cried so much from this pain, I feel so disabled to walk or incapable to do anything when it hits me. I can barely walk to the bathroom and back, it's so painful. Hubby helps when he is around and brings me stuff in bed, but when I'm alone most of the day, it really sucks because I have to force myself and limp around the house with so much pain. Laying down for a while eases the pain a little while I'm laying down only, but than ones back up it is there. Also, ones the pain goes away, I'm fine and sometimes I'll go 2 days without feeling it, but ones it does kick in it lasts a long time. 

I don't know what to do?? : ' (
I feel like this is so hard and I don't know how i'm suppose to make it through this pregnancy with this much pain. I made it clear to my doctor over and over and over how much misery and pain I'm in and that I can't walk, and he just keeps telling me there is nothing he could bc everything loooks okay down there. 

Anyone else out there with this type of pain??? anything that can help??


----------



## maggie111

Have they checked your urine for infection???


----------



## Melisa1985

They have & I took pills for a UTI already, so at first they thought it was that, but now that I took the pills and finished them, it can't be the UTI anymore.


----------



## Foey

You poor thing!! I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I've been experiencing pain as well though definitely not as severe. I would have your hubby draw you bath and rest in that when it happens. Maybe if you relax your muscles when it starts it will either help it pass faster or ease the pain a bit. Obviously you can't use a heating pad on your stomach but maybe your back? If you put it on low on your back it is perfectly safe. Baths are perfectly safe too so I would take advantage of that. I can't take baths too often because I'm so sensitive and can get a yeast infection if I sneeze wrong haha. So just in case I wouldn't put any bubbles or soaps in the water...unless your vag is made of steal ;) 

I would think this all would pass with time. My OB was telling me that in your second trimester your uterus grows as such a rapid rate it can often be painful. Hopefully once you hit your third trimester it will subside. 

Good luck darling! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## JJWEBB

From talking before, you know that ive had that. It went away though, im so sorry yours is still bad :( Mine was like yours, I couldn&#8217;t even take a step and I was in tears. It would hurt even sitting. I emailed my Dr. and she said if it didn&#8217;t go away to come in. They would prescribe me vicodin. We already had some at the house, so I took one here and there when it got bad, and it would go away. Now its completely gone. Sometimes if I have an overactive day, my back hurts, but nothing like before. Sound like you need to go to your Dr. Its not from a UTI, what your experiencing is normal in pregnancy, though it&#8217;s a pain in the arse.


----------



## Kat1990

hey hun! so sorry to hear your in so much pain. i too have had pain like this although it didnt last for as long. was mainly evening for me when i started to relax it got worse to the point i couldnt walk or move in bed either. the only things that help me is heat on my lower back when sitting (not too hot) or a bath if i feel it starting up but can never get in bath once its bad :( paracetomal gave me a little relief when in bed and also i cant sleep with out my V pillow!!! 

i lie with the bent bit under my bum and the points up by my side, it forces me to sleep with legs bent alittle and takes pressure off pelvis...also having the sides up by my side means can lean my bump on it which helps too! 

i hope this helps you a little, since using the paracetomal, heat and v pillow i am having far less spurts of it. 

oh and i was in hospital with it too as was so unbelievably painful but they said it was the ligiments too...

hope it eases for you soon!!! focus on that babys is ok :) helps me xxxx


----------



## beachgal

I had this last week and it lasted for a week :(. The first 4 days were horrendous - much like how you described. 
I took the time off work and basically didn't move because it hurt so bad.
I feel your pain girl oxox


----------



## Melisa1985

JJWEBB said:


> From talking before, you know that ive had that. It went away though, im so sorry yours is still bad :( Mine was like yours, I couldnt even take a step and I was in tears. It would hurt even sitting. I emailed my Dr. and she said if it didnt go away to come in. They would prescribe me vicodin. We already had some at the house, so I took one here and there when it got bad, and it would go away. Now its completely gone. Sometimes if I have an overactive day, my back hurts, but nothing like before. Sound like you need to go to your Dr. Its not from a UTI, what your experiencing is normal in pregnancy, though its a pain in the arse.

Hey...it's not the same back pain that we talked about before. I had that & mine also went away and I was so happy about that. Now this is completely different pain, nothing to do with the back, it's all in the front, side left and right pelvis-belly pain...Very sharp, i can't stand up straight or walk. This pregnancy has not been easy. First I had that back pain, than it went away and I was so relieved, now i get this weird severe pain. I saw my doctor 2 times already, he took me as an emergency one day because I was in such pain, but he checked and everything checked out fine with baby and my uterus, he can't find anything wrong. He guesses it's just severe round ligament pain. There really isn't anything he could he tells me, all he says is take tylenol. & I'm so mad that I fee llike I'm suffering and he is taking it so litely. 
I'm hoping since that severe back pain that you and I both had went away after a while, i'm having some hope this might go away too, but who knows. I read up online women talking about having it this severe, seems to be rare, but what ever is rare in pregnancy, I must get it seems like : ( ...


----------



## Melisa1985

Kat1990 said:


> hey hun! so sorry to hear your in so much pain. i too have had pain like this although it didnt last for as long. was mainly evening for me when i started to relax it got worse to the point i couldnt walk or move in bed either. the only things that help me is heat on my lower back when sitting (not too hot) or a bath if i feel it starting up but can never get in bath once its bad :( paracetomal gave me a little relief when in bed and also i cant sleep with out my V pillow!!!
> 
> i lie with the bent bit under my bum and the points up by my side, it forces me to sleep with legs bent alittle and takes pressure off pelvis...also having the sides up by my side means can lean my bump on it which helps too!
> 
> i hope this helps you a little, since using the paracetomal, heat and v pillow i am having far less spurts of it.
> 
> oh and i was in hospital with it too as was so unbelievably painful but they said it was the ligiments too...
> 
> hope it eases for you soon!!! focus on that babys is ok :) helps me xxxx

Thank you hun...I'm glad that you were also told it's ligament. I just feel like my doctor taking a "guess" at what it is, makes me so worried. When the pain kicks in it's so severe that I start to think what if it's not ligament and it's something else. This is gonna be a long journey to end of May (when my due date is).


----------



## Melisa1985

beachgal said:


> I had this last week and it lasted for a week :(. The first 4 days were horrendous - much like how you described.
> I took the time off work and basically didn't move because it hurt so bad.
> I feel your pain girl oxox

Did you go to the doctor for it?? do you know any info on it ?? 
It sucks that we have to all suffer through this. Mine comes and goes. If it hits me last usually a day or hours, than sometimes it returns every day, and other times I'll go a couple of days without the pain. But when it kicks in, it's really bad. i can't believe yours lasted a whole week, so sorry to hear that, that must have been horrible.


----------



## beachgal

I went to the dr. And they tested me for uti as well but my urine was clear. Basically just said to do my best to cope with the pain and if there is no bleeding then not to worry.
Thankfully it's completely gone...
To cope I rested, took baths, stretched when I could, and tried different positions that alleviated the pain. 
Mine felt like someone was stabbing me in my lower left pelvic area.
I feel for you girl! Sending you hugs :)


----------



## Melisa1985

beachgal said:


> I went to the dr. And they tested me for uti as well but my urine was clear. Basically just said to do my best to cope with the pain and if there is no bleeding then not to worry.
> Thankfully it's completely gone...
> To cope I rested, took baths, stretched when I could, and tried different positions that alleviated the pain.
> Mine felt like someone was stabbing me in my lower left pelvic area.
> I feel for you girl! Sending you hugs :)

Thank you hun. I'm glad yours is completely gone, no one should have to suffer with pain during pregnancy, we can't even enjoy it when we suffer with pain.


----------



## prego_again

i have severe pain as well. I think my dr. has no clue and they basically tell everyone it is round ligament pain. My dad worked as a nurse in OB for 25 years, he seems to think it is pelvic girdle pain. I have had this pain since december and it is only getting worse. I have no infection, all of my lab work is good. I have a toddler, work full time and my husbad is deployed the lack of sleep is killing me. I have tried nearly everything i could find on the internet and I am scheduled to see a chiro. tomorrow. I hope she helps. Anyone else have any unconventional ideas?


----------



## xsadiex

I had something similar for about 5 days, it's just stopped. The pain got worse when I moved and when I sat on the toilet it would be bad too. I felt like I was about to give birth or something. But it's gone now, hopefully it will pass for you x


----------



## xdxxtx

I didn't read anyone else's comments... but my RLP was baaaaaaaaaaaad with my first pregnancy. It was awful - I was in constant pain with it, and it ALWAYS scared me. All was well, though. It's better this time, so if you decide to have another baby, know that it might not be so bad the next time.


----------

